# Can you whistle?



## hello317 (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't. Can you?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Only a little.

My Dad is exceptionally good at it; I wanted to be like him, so I tried for years. But somehow my visions of being a grandmaster whistler never quite panned out. As it is now, I'm happy to hit the right note when I'm listening to radio music.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

Never could, never will probably. :dry:


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

not at all. i can't snap my fingers, either.


----------



## hello317 (Apr 16, 2010)

@tuna I'm good at snapping my fingers actually. But not in whistling.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope, not really.


----------



## fillet (Jun 12, 2010)

I can whistle a basic song. It's as bad as my singing 

But here is some really good whistling (at 1:44)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes I can whistle a song. I really wanted to learn as a child, I remember my grandfather's wife had this friend who could whistle like a bird and she tried to teach me to whistle.

I accomplished this around age 7.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Only a little: I can make a noise that sounds slightly like wind through telephone lines... it's sort of whistling.

My friend is ridiculously good at whistling and humming in tune, so I don't try around her XD


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

I can only _just_ whistle. My brother can't at all, so I feel alright whistling around him. Around those who can whistle well, I feel shame.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, I'm pretty good at it too. I've always wanted to be able to whistle really loudly to catch peoples' attention though, like I've seen some coaches and other people do.


----------



## Conundrum (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope. I used to be able to whistle one pitch, but I can't anymore for some reason.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't snap and can hardly whistle. I can do little tunes, but anything more than a few bars and it turns into a strange puffing with no noise.


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

Eh, not really.
My whistling sounds more like a stove kettle whistling xP


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope. There must be something wrong with my lips or palette or something.

Glad I'm not the only one..


----------



## Blake Lugosi (Sep 29, 2011)

i try and i try and i try but i always end up looking like im trying to blow out birthday candles while humming. whistle fail fo sho.


----------



## ii V I (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, most def.
In middle school I distinctly remember my teacher calling me out on whistling a Metallica song "seek and destroy" solo and all LOL

I've also tried to throat sing lower tones in harmony with my whistle pitches, but it's not something I've mastered or really even care about.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes I can. I haven't done it in years though....ofcourse this poll will have me whistling and smiling for the rest of the day...lol


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow so many who can't it's hard to believe.... I can whistle in all kinds of ways, breathing in and out, different pitch, like a bird, etc... I guess I am just good with my tougue and lips:laughing:


----------

